# Do you peel your carrots ?



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

My daughter seen me peeling carrots an told my that I was waisting my time

I Know carrots don't have a skin that needs to be removed . Every restaurant I ever worked in peel their carrots all the time .

How do you feel about it ?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I usually peel store bought carrots, the ones from my garden have a very thin skin, just wash thoroughly.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## bob the chef (Jun 10, 2015)

Always and that includes every single vegetable that was ever grown. They are grown in soil and the skin is there to protect the inside of the vegetable from the nasties in the soil. I think it is the clostridium strain but it was many years ago when I was learning that


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you CHEFBUBA. You are doing what my grandmother did . She never peeled the carrots since they all were homegrown. Even in the middle of winter we had fresh carrots from a sandbox in the cellar.

I was told that carrots do NOT have a skin just like radishes .

Am I wrong ?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

They taste decidely different when you dont peel them.
It theretore depends what im doing with them as well as how im presenting them.
Theyre brighter an prettier when peeled......and I always peel fancy carrots with tops on.
But if I'm just dumping them in a stew I usually dont bother.
I'm also given to understand that the "skin" holds a greater concentration of vitamins.


----------



## mike8913 (Mar 22, 2008)

When I was being broken in by my first restaurants it was always peel the carrots....always. But as I started thinking for myself and started being the guy in charge I've decided that since the skin on a carrot has a tremendous amount of nutrient value and flavor it makes much more sense to thoroughly wash it then to peel it. If they are some huge horse carrots that are typically pre washed I will just give them a rinse. If it's a nice baby local varietal I will take a fresh scouring pad and scrub it in a pan of warm water and then rinse. Carrot skin tastes wonderful when seasoned well and browned in butter.


----------



## dan75 (Jun 24, 2015)

I always peel carrots, but I know lots of people who don't


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

I tried leaving the peels on my carrots for a carrot cake and was told by my chef to peel them.

"But that's where all the nutrients are"

"Then you can save the peels and eat them yourself"

And then at another place I tried (for the same reason) to make a carrot puree for a beurre blanc and it turned out greyish. I was admonished by my peers. Thankfully chef didn't see it.

Peeler for life now (except at home when the carrots are young).


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

These were for dinner last night, very thin skin, peels on.




  








image.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 25, 2015


----------



## lao0 (Dec 11, 2014)

A good general rule of thumb is larger carrots typically you would peel. Smaller carrots usually are fine due to there thin skin.


----------



## jerryd103 (Jun 26, 2015)

Sometimes. Depending on the nature of the dish I'm putting together


----------



## whiskytango (Apr 24, 2011)

peel a strand, *taste it, *if bitter peel away...if not maybe rinse them and carry on.


----------



## cihaneroletlik (Apr 16, 2015)

20150619_191447.jpg




__
cihaneroletlik


__
Jun 27, 2015







if its like that peel it


----------



## larryfine (Jun 24, 2015)

Just like everyone else, it depends on - A) the type of carrot - B) what is it going in.

I usually ask myself -

Do I like the texture of the carrot skin in this application?

How important is the carrot overall in the application - is it the main ingredient or sub main ingredient... and how do I want to showcase it?

Stews or mirepoix usually no - unless I am doing something where I want a really rich color

Baby Carrots fresh from the garden, usually no but then again sometimes yes in like a composed dish or something.

above all else...sometimes I peel other times not. There's no right or wrong and that is the beauty of it!


----------



## chefhellesvig (Jul 2, 2015)

And sometimes if you are going to roast them say for soup the peel can make the finished product bitter.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

If I peeled a carrot would you eat the peels that were left on the cutting board?

I always peel carrots, even for stock. There have been a few local/small farm grown varieties I haven't needed to peel, just a good wash and scrub. But yeah, 99% of carrots I say peel.


----------

